# What Should i get for it...???



## Ga16de Sentra (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, iv just recently bought a 94' Nissan Sentra Gxe Sedan
I have 500$ to spend on it (bought it for 450$ with 165km on the engine)
and im wondering what i should spend it on?
Such as rims, tires, mods, Restoration ect
Like what times of rims should i get? what looks really good on a 94 sentra?
Also If anybody has ever used Marine paint to paint there car id like to hear from you because im thinking the same thing, like what is the procedure to do it ect?
Also going to the scrapyard in a week or 2 and need some stuff to look for 

Thanks, will update


----------



## Ga16de Sentra (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, dont know how to delete the double post :S =/


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the world of Sentras. You have picked one of the definitive platforms of the Japanese sport compact era, and its tuning possibilities are endless. Unfortunately, your budget isn't. Before you go tearing into it, spend the money to make sure it runs right. 

Buy new coolant hoses, plugs, wires, belts, a water pump, cap and rotor, check your timing, check the valve clearance and whatever else to make sure the car is up to spec; flush out the engine, transmission, clutch and brake fluids while you're at it. This will take a good chunk of cash, but it will be well worth it because a tuned but broken-down heap won't do you much good.

Handling is more important than power. Your car is old, and I'll bet the stock shocks and bushings are blown. Don't get sucked into the coilover game. Buy some simple affordable Koni, ST, KYB or tockio performance replacement shocks for the car, replace the bushings with polyurethane parts from Energy Suspension, lower the car on Eibach lowering springs and then throw on a larger rear antiroll bar. If there's money left, put some brake lines and some pads on, too. A fast Sentra isn't about power, it's about handling and light weight.

If you're still greedy for power and want to waste your money like most drivers out there who can't learn to drive their car fast, you'll need to make a decision-turbo, NA or engine swap. Decide first instead of jumping around ideas and wasting money. Jim Wolf Technology makes a CARB-legal turbo kit originally intended for the G20. Your second option is an engine swap for a newer and larger powerplant like the SR20VE or QR25DE out of the newer Sentras. All these swaps will also involve different engine harnesses and even ECUs. 
The cheapest method is to leave the GA and bolt on the usual headers, cams, intake and exhaust. Personally, I'd stick with this option because you keep your power steering, A/C and save the money for a LSD. (And i am sticking with this option). 
Or If you're not feeling up to purchasing a whole new intake, stick with a K & N replacement air filter. (Which again, is what i did.)

Also, Modified Mag did a great build on a 200sx, and most of these parts are interchangeable with our b13's. 

Project Nissan 200SX 1.6: Part 1 - Project Cars - Sport Compact Car Magazine 
Project Nissan 200SX 1.6: Part 2 - Project Cars - Sport Compact Car Magazine 
Project Nissan 200SX 1.6: Part 3 - Project Cars - Sport Compact Car Magazine


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh and as far as rims go, i'm about to order some 15 x 6.5 Konig Lightspeed's. Be sure to get some sticky tires. I'm getting Kumho Ecsta's. 

But i better not find out you copied me...


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

oh and also, Nissan Tsuru and Sunny parts are interchangeable.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree on making sure everything is up to speed in relation to tune-up and maintenance. I can't see how you are going to do that AND get wheels and tires for $500, though. In fact, I'm not even sure how you are going to get a good set of tires and rims for $500. That said, check out Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels. They have a feature that allows you to put together wheel/tire combos and put them up against a car silhouette to give you an idea of what they will look like with your car.


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> I agree on making sure everything is up to speed in relation to tune-up and maintenance. I can't see how you are going to do that AND get wheels and tires for $500, though. In fact, I'm not even sure how you are going to get a good set of tires and rims for $500. That said, check out Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels. They have a feature that allows you to put together wheel/tire combos and put them up against a car silhouette to give you an idea of what they will look like with your car.


Exactly. Spend your 500 on your tune up and air filter. See what you have left over. Most of that is gonna run you about 300+ if you do the work yourself, and you get quality parts. 

Also- do you have an oil leak? Look under your car. If so , mostlikely its your front crankshaft oil seal. Theres a big thread on that on here already. The new seal is only like 8 bucks, but the job is a PITA.


----------



## Ga16de Sentra (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, thanks for all the ideas 
Im not really totally worried about power or turning, no tracks around here and no turning... and max speed limit is 80... >.> :'(
But ya im going to clean everything up and yes im doing all the bodywork myself
The rims and tires im going to try and find cheap, there 13" rims, so they should be fairly cheap, but i want to go up to 14,15, or 16 inch, just wondering if i could go up in sizes or not, and what would i need to do if i did so?
Also i am wondering if underglow is legal in canada, because i found a way to make cheap ripoff underglow for about 80$ lol
And stereo Systems, what should i be looking for? im not looking for crazy bass, i listen to metal, id perfer somthing fairly cheap (200-500 with a 8-15" sub)
Thanks


----------



## Ga16de Sentra (Mar 17, 2011)

Also looking for a nice grill, how much are they about? because i have the factory one... looks like crap


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A new grill isn't going to save you gas (well, on the extreme side, it might) or help it start when your old, crapped out spark plugs and ignition wires finally take a complete dump.


----------



## Ga16de Sentra (Mar 17, 2011)

I know, i just want a nicer looking grill, what types of grills would fit on a 94 nissan sentra Gxe?


----------



## Ga16de Sentra (Mar 17, 2011)

Also today my neighbour Offered me a pair of 14" alloys, no idea on the brand but he said 120$ for the set, cant go wrong there, but im wondering if the 14" will fit on the car, also will i have to buy low profile tires if so? and how much more are they then regular tires usually?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

yes 14s fit....i suggest gettin some b14 se rims...they look great on the b13 and are fairly cheap.....grills tsuru is the popular along with the sunny one.
yes tune up definitely be first move....


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

As far as grille's go, this is my favorite. This guy also shows you how to make it at home. 
Just get some Gutter Mesh from Home Depot or something: 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3803213/1992-nissan-sentra/page-3 

And yes 14's will fit, no you wont need low profile tires, but you will need new tires as you cant put your new rims on the tires that are on your current stock steelie's.


----------



## Ga16de Sentra (Mar 17, 2011)

chrismariscal said:


> As far as grille's go, this is my favorite. This guy also shows you how to make it at home.
> Just get some Gutter Mesh from Home Depot or something:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3803213/1992-nissan-sentra/page-3
> ...


Yea i know the second part lol, the rims are coming with tires


----------

